
10k personalized product recs/second on GKE and Bigtable - rodcoelho
https://medium.com/bluecore-engineering/using-google-cloud-to-serve-10-000s-of-personalized-recs-per-second-d86b7cf6b6da
======
rodcoelho
Our experience building a rec service for Bluecore's email marketing platform.
Welcome any questions or suggestions!

